
VW is investing 50 milion € for software school (with help from Microsoft) - sturza
https://www.cio.de/a/volkswagen-steckte-ueber-50-millionen-euro-in-software-fakultaet,3627605
======
Gravityloss
VW seems like such a juicy target for vendor locking. Their own software
competence is probably limited so they could be made to make some bad choices.
And they have a lot of money.

